# Apple Cider Vinegar for Health



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I am sure this has already been pre-disposed..but if not..

Apple cider vinegar offers more health benefits than white and add a nice sweet and sour flavor to recipes. White is typically used for cleaning and pickling. Some recipes call for white vinegar, but apple cider is preferred to white for the health benefits.

Here are the types of vinegar out there, it's impressive:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar

For health benefits of apple cider vinegar, check out the links below:

http://www.falconblanco.com/health/s...s/applevin.htm

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/acvinegar.html

http://www.preciouspets.org/newslett...er-vinegar.htm

For household uses of vinegar, check out these links:

http://www.lakelivingston.com/vinegar-tips.htm

http://frugalliving.about.com/cs/tips/a/vinegar.htm
This site has many, many, many, other links that are great, check them out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

apple cider vinegar ... 1000 plus 1 uses.

I use it all the time for cleaning and tonics and ... well you get the picture.

I love my apple cider vinegar ...


----------



## peter18567 (May 9, 2012)

I like the post. The post is very Useful. Thank you, this advice will come in handy.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

https://jerseydemic.com/they-said-a...for-you-but-this-is-what-they-didnt-tell-you/



> They Said Apple Cider Vinegar Is Great For You, But This Is What They Didn't Tell You
> 
> Apple cider vinegar is more than just an ingredient commonly used in your kitchen, with powerful antiseptic properties. Namely, vinegar is able to detoxify your entire organism and eliminate all poisonous compounds and waste.
> 
> ...


----------

